# Thought for the Week 1/7/08



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry for the delay...I'm just so busy with work 

Anyway I'm innundated with weddings at the moment, so here's a little thought which involves our hearts 

​
*Think With Your Heart * 

Close your eyes
To see with your heart.
Close your ears
To hear with your heart.
Don't forget your mind
But think with your heart.

For your heart will see
When your eyes fail,
And your heart will hear
When the voices are confused,
Your heart has the answers
When your mind falls short.

Remember your heart
For it is the key to love.
Remember all love
For love is the key to your soul.
Remember your soul
For it is your Foundation. 
- M.White​
​


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dibley - .  Sorry you are so busy with work at the moment, but it's so lovely to hear that it's due to weddings.  Hope you are ok my lovely, despite being so busy.   .
XXXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Love that passage from corinthians  had the whole of it at my wedding 

xx


----------

